# Best Tyco Racing Hardbodies??



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Guys-- What non open wheel tyco bodies do you feel are the best for hardbody racing? Lightest, lowest, best handling etc. Thanks


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

I always thought the narrow 440 chassis RX7 and 280Z were the best on tyco track. Part of it is the body's balance, but part of it is how the body slides along guardrails and other cars. 

The 1980s corvette is a fast body too but it's doesn't seem to be as friendly shaped.

Out of the wide pan stuff, I like the open top 70s corvette often found in spirit of 76 livery. It's good for tracks layouts with lots of WOT, and the wedge shape will lift a competitor who slides in front of ya. 

The monaco cop car is one of the most drivable bodies out there, if you wanna fishtail a 440x2 or have a hard time getting full trigger pull on your track, this is the body. If a lighter body can barely achieve WOT on your layout straights, this body is going to be fast.

The IMSA 911 porsche with the big wing is a good one for tight tracks, the body is friendly to guardrails and the wing's mass provides good traction out of corners.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks 440's! Do you know how much these bodies weigh in grams?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Good info. Now I gotta go try some of these out. 

--rick


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I got one of those RX-7s and while I could take or leave the real thing I will 2nd the sentiments of this being a nice handling slot car, with just a good old tyco narrow chassis with no special parts this thing cooks around my track


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Isn't the Lambo rated pretty well also?


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

neorules said:


> Thanks 440's! Do you know how much these bodies weigh in grams?


Sorry, don't know that. We run 440x2s almost exclusively so power is rarely an issue, making weight less of a concern. It's more center of gravity and body shape. 

Lambo is a good one too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It depends on the chassis you are running, and the rules of the class you are running.

Tyco narrow or pan Nascar The 77 Olds stocker beats all other bodies, hands down,
with the full air dam 90 Pontiac Gran Prix body running a close second.

Tyco narrow or pan Sports Car This one is a tie for me, between the Mazda RX7 body on
a narrow chassis, or the Ferrari F40 body on a pan. Another good pan chassis 
car is the Nissan 300zx.

Tyco HP7 or HP2 any body Here the choice is whether you prefer a long wheel
base, or short wheel base. With these low traction cars, I prefer a long wheel base.
The Tyco Monaco/Satellite is virtually indestructible for these classes. It's low center of 
gravity coupled with the small sloped top makes it hard to beat.

Of course, then there are the purpose built racers.... the Porsche 917, the Lola, the Mclaren.... and so on...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

From what I have read, I believe the narrow chassis has the advantage over the wide pan chassis. In fact, when I raced with some guys over the winter, you were not allowed to race a narrow pan against the wide pan.

So your body choice depends on whether you want the narrow pan chassis or the wide pan (which would include the $4 Mattel chassis).

Joe


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I was looking at narrow chassis only. Are the corvettes in the running??


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Narrow, yes late 80s/C4 corvettes and the stock looking 1980/C3 corvette are narrow, although the C3 is slow.

The later vettes are wide pan

I called the satellite cop car a monaco.....oops.

Probably the worst tyco body out there is the C3 vette wheely/funny car body. Those will get smoked by the van body!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

With the pan chassis don't forget the old TYCO PRO bodies. The porsche 908 is not bad the Cobra also Lamborghini Muira. Pontiac Fiero is worth a try. More Modern not sure how they race the viper and stealth. ANyone race the Grand Champion Can Am body looks cool don't know how it handles.

I forgot the Lamborghini Countach narrow body handled well when I use to race TYCOs

Roger Corrie


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

The narrows are faster than the pan chassis but not by much. 

Any original tyco will handle better than the mattels and be faster if equipped with the same magnet/armature. Tyco chassis are noticeably stronger and just plain have better alignment of the components.

I never found the fiero to be that fast but results do vary. 

With early tyco pro you've got to watch out for the super low slung sports car bodies needing modification to fit around 440x2 bulkheads. Some just need clearancing but one of them (908?) won't fit. This body was re-released in the 440 era with taller rocker panels so it'd clear the chassis


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Guys-- thanks for the input. I am looking for bodies that will be compatible with the Slottech c-6 magnet car for the new Spec stock class that HOPRA has just voted on. The rules for the body are stock with no cutting,grinding or drilling(basically stock). Minimum 3.5 gr. body weight. The G's have the gt 40 type around that weight. the Wizzards have the new wiz hardbody at about 3.7 gr. And the Slottech will take narrow chassis tyco bodies once the body posts are removed.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Wendells one heck'va salesman,lol:thumbsup:.

I didn't think he'd ever get Hopra to consider that class.

Kudo's out to him for his preservance,lol:thumbsup:

Is it a support class still Bob.
Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

neorules said:


> Guys-- thanks for the input. I am looking for bodies that will be compatible with the Slottech c-6 magnet car for the new Spec stock class that HOPRA has just voted on. The rules for the body are stock with no cutting,grinding or drilling(basically stock). Minimum 3.5 gr. body weight. The G's have the gt 40 type around that weight. the Wizzards have the new wiz hardbody at about 3.7 gr. And the Slottech will take narrow chassis tyco bodies once the body posts are removed.



if the rules state ... " The rules for the body are stock with *no cutting,grinding or drilling*(basically stock) " ... wouldn't " the Slottech will take narrow chassis tyco bodies once *the body posts are removed* " sorta violate that? 
is that possibly the reason Wizzard has created a hard body for their chassis? 

and I am not quite sure which TYCO bodies have posts unless we are talking TYCO-S chassis, but I haven't had experience with all TYCO bodies. most TYCO bodies I have used have side clasp sort of attachments to hold the body to the chassis. some do have stilts in them to hold the body certain height from the chassis, is that the "posts" described?


----------



## ben naelitz (Feb 7, 2007)

*weights*

79 corvette: 3.6-3.7 grams
lambo: 3.3-3.7 grams
mazda: 4.1-4.3 grams

i like all 3 of the bodies, but i prefer the vette the best.... probably be running the cars at 18 volts in this class so low and light would be the way to go..... dont know why so much desparity in the lambos i weighed....

and pink, in this class, rule 1 states body tubes can be removed to allow for a hard body.....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ben naelitz said:


> and pink, in this class, rule 1 states body tubes can be removed to allow for a hard body.....


aha, that explains THAT, thank you.
possible paint applications are probably causing the extreme spread in Lambo weights.

.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I wonder what the Twin Mill Mattel body weighs?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tyco hummer body (Jurassic park theme) - you take the orange basket out and the body is perfect balanced - no idea how much it weighs. i always like to race tyco superbird. dont know if this will help. 

Wes


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Rick-- JLM had nothing to do with this class coming about. He has stated he will not participate because of the stock rules for the bodies. I think he would have fun if he relented. He would be welcome if he chose to participate and I and others would be interested in seeing his creations.

Ben-- Thanks for the weights and recommendations. i've got all 3 cars and want to test and compare not only for our group but so we can come up with some fair and equitable body rules.


----------

